# Badd 10th!!



## nisargshah95 (Feb 15, 2011)

This year in 10th was really frustrating. 

-> The first thing being *CCE* which means our result from the beginning would be counted (and not only the boards) plus *2 projects* given in each subject (which was pretty meaningless).
The next big thing was *NO farewell* (dammit, it was held every year, why only us?)
and now this month those schoolwallas have put up a new time table according to which there will be 1hr periods (with no free periods) instead of regular 35min periods (which included free periods)....


10th couldn't be bad than this...


----------



## nims11 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am in 12th and have some idea about CCE. juniors are frustrated about to it. The old system was good.

I had our farewells today.... Dont worry for farewell as you still have 2 more years of school life.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool!! must have enjoyed!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, my school has implemented CCE for XI as well!


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck kids 

Deal with it !


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 16, 2011)

The CCE is really a stupid thing. I'm lucky that I didn't have to deal with that crap.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 16, 2011)

In a way you lads would be more ready for jugaadu type CCE when you enter colleges


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 19, 2011)

just tried to ease off pressure from the students


----------

